# Virides to do Name Plates for your Animals



## Virides (Oct 16, 2013)

We have decided to start simple with what we offer in Laser Etched Items - we are still wanting to do photos as we proposed in another thread. A simpler item to provide is a Name Plate. We have ordered the material to make these Name Plates which is a silver plastic panel that when etched, reveals black plastic. This comes with an adhesive on the back. 

Below are the options we want to provide:





The QR2id Code will allow you to activate an account and payment for the code will occur after purchasing the name plate. So you can get the Name Plate with the QR2id Code and you are not obliged to activate it - it is your choice. This means that the QR2id Coded and Non-coded Name Plates will be cost the same as each other. We haven't determined a price yet, however it will be under $10ea (not including postage).

If you would like to get yours made please PM me with the following:

Your Name
Your Address
Your Email

Pet's Name
Common Name
Scientific Name
Special Message (Y/N - keep it short)
QR2id Code (Y/N)

----------------------

Once we have etched the name plates and thus calculated costs we will send you an Invoice to be paid. We don't have a price as yet, but remember we know it will be under $10, so budget for $10ea to cover yourself. The postage will be about $7. 

We need at least 60 name plates to be able to do the first batch with nothing spare, so we would appreciate it if you could put your order through. For the moment this is for APS members only until we implement it on the website.

J-A-X (The DIY Queen) has already put through her order


----------



## RedFox (Oct 16, 2013)

You might want to ensure the final product has no spelling mistakes.

*Morelia spilota *cheynei 

*I would be happy to order some. I was going to get some metal ones made up but these should look really good.


----------



## Virides (Oct 16, 2013)

RedFox said:


> You might want to ensure the final product has no spelling mistakes.
> 
> *Morelia spilota *cheynei
> 
> *I would be happy to order some. I was going to get some metal ones made up but these should look really good.



Thanks for that, image fixed now


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 16, 2013)

Thats a pretty damned good price as the trophy shop here wants $25 for the plastic 1s and all they have on them is the animals name or $50 for the brass on plastic 1s. I will deff be thinking about getting some from you when i finalise the living quarters for my clan. +++1  ................................Ron


----------



## Virides (Oct 16, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Thats a pretty damned good price as the trophy shop here wants $25 for the plastic 1s and all they have on them is the animals name or $50 for the brass on plastic 1s. I will deff be thinking about getting some from you when i finalise the living quarters for my clan. +++1  ................................Ron



Please still PM us with your order but leave out the names of the animals, we can then set aside these for you when you want them done.

We are probably cheaper because I am not too fussed about charging "labour". I spend so much time on the business as it is that artwork for a customer and artwork for Virides are interchangeable. Good to know we are cheaper


----------



## Lawra (Oct 16, 2013)

Are the QR2id codes done at random or can you request an existing one put on it? Not overly important, just wondering


----------



## Virides (Oct 16, 2013)

The codes are designed to be single use, however you can have the same code on several things, but they will only redirect you to the one category setting with the applicable information. So if you had an enclosure with a QR2id code label and all your information logged, then got a Nameplate with the same QR2id code, the nameplate would direct to the same information as the label. This is fine for one enclosure, but won't mean you can have multiple sets of information for more than one enclosure.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 16, 2013)

Haha yeah that's what I meant, using the one that's currently on an enclosure and getting it put onto the plate.


----------



## Virides (Oct 16, 2013)

All you would need to do is quote the QR2id Serial Number. If you could PM me those details thanks


----------



## Virides (Oct 20, 2013)

We are still wanting some more people to add to the back, if you want name plates, best to put your order in before we etch the first batch.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 22, 2013)

My full order for 7 has just gone in 

Rather than a 'special message' i've requested the Hatch date. Although that info will be in the database, it will be handy having it on the label for people that ask. My brain cells are already overloaded with out having to think about how old they are, and visitors are curious.


----------



## Virides (Oct 22, 2013)

Any more orders, we still need quite a few more to make the first batch worth while.

Remember to PM us in this fashion:

Your Name
Your Address
Your Email

Pet's Name
Common Name
Scientific Name
Special Message (Y/N) If yes, please keep it short, as J-A-X suggested can be Date of Birth
QR2id Code (Y/N) If you have a QR2id code already, please supply the serial number as shown on the code label.

We would really like to have this as a permanent thing on the Virides website, we make enclosure enhancements after all and this would be an excellent addition.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 22, 2013)

Alternatively for the special message I was tossing up the idea of putting the locale of the animal. For example I would have:

Pet name
Woma python
Aspidites ramsayi
Tanami locale

Just another idea if people want it.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 23, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Alternatively for the special message I was tossing up the idea of putting the locale of the animal. For example I would have:
> 
> Pet name
> Woma python
> ...


 
Is it possible to have as Redfox suggested adding also DOB.

- - - Updated - - -

Speaking of womas, when will we get to buy woma finger grips, etc?


----------



## Snowman (Oct 23, 2013)

Zoo style name plates would be cool with a distribution map.


----------



## Virides (Oct 23, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> Is it possible to have as Redfox suggested adding also DOB.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Speaking of womas, when will we get to buy woma finger grips, etc?



You mean these?  They have been up for sale for quite some time now.
Printed Finger Grips | Virides

The Aspidites - Small $9.00ea/Large $11.ea


----------



## Lawra (Oct 23, 2013)

I think you put the wrong pic up ^^^ but I've seen your aspidites finger grips and they look great


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, I have seen the BHP but no womas.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 23, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> Yes, I have seen the BHP but no womas.



I'd argue that they're the same  not much you can do with black and silver, unless the head was silver with black eyebrows and black banding?

Actually that's an awesome idea!!! 

Scott...? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## RedFox (Oct 23, 2013)

I just ordered the BHP for my womas. I think they look great. I'll shove some picture up for you woma-wild when I get them. 

I see no reason why you couldn't have your name plate as:

Pet name
Woma python
Aspidites ramsayi
Tanami locale - dd/mm/yyyy

I think that would look pretty good. Might have to steal that idea.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 23, 2013)

Snowman said:


> Zoo style name plates would be cool with a distribution map.



This is a really good idea. I have the AROD.com.au distribution map stuck onto the front of one of my enclosures, this would be even better.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 23, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I'd argue that they're the same  s*



Lawra if your python has a black head, it's not a woma lol


----------



## Virides (Oct 23, 2013)

Ha, thanks for picking up the mistake...um I mean I was testing you all...yes...testing...

- - - Updated - - -

We felt that we could roll the BHP and Woma into the same product - Aspidites. They share the scientific name, they are essentially the same pattern and a black and white photo of each would be so similar. The only time we could differentiate is make the head of the Woma brown. But the other reason we didn't do this is the cost of bringing another product that is so similar up on the website - it costs us about $150/product to put on the site...

Perhaps when we are better off, we can afford to refine lines more.

- - - Updated - - -

So if we sourced maps from AROD using something like http://arod.com.au/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Pythonidae/Aspidites/ramsayi?q=Woma?

I would imagine the name plate we currently have would make for a very small map. Given the detail required, this might be better on an Anodised Aluminium Panel. QR2id has an etched anodised panel with QR2id code for $27.50. This panel is 92 x 65mm so would be getting to the size where a map would be better suited. I think I would need to talk with Rick about how we can automate the artwork since each animal would require a different map. If we source it from AROD we would have to talk with them if we are to use their maps.

Maybe this will become a thing, just have to do some R&D but initially, is the price point of $27.50 acceptable? Keep in mind it is essentially custom, laser etched and etching takes a fair bit of time.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 23, 2013)

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 23, 2013)

Doesn't sound too bad. arod map is quite detailed it might be better to use a more simplified image. Zoos tend to have images like this one on wiki commons.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspidites_ramsayi


----------



## Virides (Oct 24, 2013)

We got our costings in and we have decided to sell these for $8ea. For those who put in orders we will be PMing you the payment details tonight. We will be etching the first batch this weekend hopefully and we will mail out your name plates as we receive confirmation of payment.

Rick is looking at automation for creating name plates and so this may affect the pricing of the name plates later on. We feel that $8 is a lot cheaper than similar name plates from engravers simply because we are not too fussed with the labor involved with creating the name plates.

We wish to continue to take orders and other batches can be done easily if required.

- - - Updated - - -

Everyone who has orders so far, your invoices have been emailed to you.

Thanks!

More orders welcomed


----------



## OldestMagician (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm interested in grabbing a couple. Do you have any set prices for postage? $X for up to Y plates? 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (Oct 25, 2013)

OldestMagician said:


> I'm interested in grabbing a couple. Do you have any set prices for postage? $X for up to Y plates?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk



$8.50P&H generally, depending on the amount of name plates you require we can skip the postage cost.

I just finished setting up the artwork file to be sent to the laser, if you put your order in tonight, I can add it to the file and it will be produced this weekend.

If you would like some, please PM me with the following:

Your Name
Your Address
Your Email

Pet's Name
Common Name
Scientific Name
Additional Text (Y/N - keep it short) Eg. MM/YYYY, Locale, etc
QR2id Code (Y/N)

______________________________

For those who currently have QR2id accounts, Rick has told me that it is out of practice for him to create Name Plates with duplicated QR2id codes. Those with accounts who have ordered so far will still be allowed their name plates, but from now on only new QR2id codes can be affixed to the Name Plate.

When putting your order in, we will activate an account on your behalf using the personal information you provide. The system will auto-assign a password and we will not know anything about your account or how to access it. For now the account will be a Free QR2id Introduction Card but later when we implement this as a proper product on the website, this account will require payment ($16.50). The account we set up on your behalf for now, will require you in 2 years from initial creation of the account, to pay a renewal fee of $28.60 paid biannually.

- - - Updated - - -

Rick cut these on the weekend and suffered some trouble with reliably etching them. Silver acts differently to white essentially.

While he has done his best to use the silver, any further name plates will be cut from white - far easier to cut/etch.

We decided on silver initially because it best resembled stainless, stainless being expense to produce.


----------



## Virides (Oct 31, 2013)

I will be posting out some of the orders tomorrow, however I am still awaiting payment from about 4-5 people. I sent invoices through Paypal and also messaged those through APS about a week ago.

If you could kindly pay for your order, I can get them out to you 

Thanks


----------



## Virides (Nov 4, 2013)

All have been posted.

Anyone else interested in some name plates?


----------



## RedFox (Nov 5, 2013)

I got my name plates today. 

And woma_wild what do you think of the handles? Pretty bad phone pic but I think they look really good.


----------



## littlemay (Nov 5, 2013)

Got mine today as well, i think it looks great!


----------



## Virides (Nov 6, 2013)

Good to see that your name plates have arrived!

If anyone would like some, please PM me with the following:

Your Name
Your Address
Your Email

Pet's Name
Common Name
Scientific Name
Additional Text (Y/N - keep it short) Eg. Birth MM/YYYY, Locale, etc
QR2id Code (Y/N) (New customers only)

Also these are no longer available in silver due to difficulties with laser settings and getting these to cut/etch consistently.


----------



## Lawra (Apr 6, 2014)

[MENTION=23918]Virides[/MENTION] what colours are these now available in? My new snake needs a new tag 

I currently have 15 unassigned QR2iD codes in my account, is there any chance I can use one of them on the tag or do I need to purchase a new one?


----------



## Virides (Apr 6, 2014)

Lawra said:


> @Virides what colours are these now available in? My new snake needs a new tag
> 
> I currently have 15 unassigned QR2iD codes in my account, is there any chance I can use one of them on the tag or do I need to purchase a new one?



Since last doing these, our laser had a problem and a lot of settings were lost - including the ones for these products. At the time Rick had a lot of trouble getting these right and subsequently under quoted on them - by a lot. The material despite being marketed as "Laser Grade" just is too varied for our liking.

So, we have an alternative that we feel is a lot better. I have been busy with other projects but your request has prompted me to look at this again, so I am suggesting 2mm Digital Grade ACM with UV Plastic Ink. These can be any array of colours with any design you want and can be produced comparatively a lot faster than laser etching. I will have to work out a new price but I am sure these can be quite cheap. They will also feature our new adhesive - so they won't fall off.

As for your codes. The great thing is that once you purchase a code, it is yours for life. With that, it is basically inevitable that you will lose or damage one of your codes beyond recognition. So when you are logged into your account where all your codes are listed, currently active codes should have on the far right what looks like a black and white mini code under the column named "Copy". Click on the icon and it will bring up a window where you choose what style of code you want. In this case you want to select "With QR2id Serial No". Right click on the image displayed and save it. You can then send this file to [email protected] 

Since this will be the first of this version, I will do this one for free - you can be the guinea pig 

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> Zoo style name plates would be cool with a distribution map.



Also, this means that this kind of name plate is much more able to happen.


----------



## Rlpreston (Apr 7, 2014)

Like Lawra, my collection has grown as well. Will eagerly await the outcome of the test run!


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2014)

Keen to see the ones with the distribution maps. I'll snag a couple of them.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 7, 2014)

Im also very interested to see the new plates and prices as a potential solution to nice info plates on elapid enclosures since I like things to be neat and match lol.


----------



## Virides (Apr 7, 2014)

I can halve some of the material cost by using Acrylic instead of ACM. This way the edges will also look better as you won't see bare aluminium edges. It also means that we could look at laser cutting these out to achieve glossy edges. If however it is cheaper to router these, then we will opt for this. The only difference is a matt finish on the edges.

I can also easily source acrylic. I will use white for all colours and black will be matte black 3mm acrylic. White will likely be 2mm.

What I need to know, and what would be especially helpful, if people could post photos of where they would be putting their name plates on their enclosures. Also let me know the size (preferably size range) that would suit your situation. I then plan on having 2 sizes (maybe 3).

Also, would anyone be kind enough to point me in the direction of a reliable reference for distribution maps for Australian species?

Help would be super appreciated


----------



## RedFox (Apr 7, 2014)

Wikimedia commons has basic ones which are similar to some of the simplified verions on most zoo plaques. Don't dont have distribution maps for everything though.
File:Woma.png - Wikimedia Commons
File:Olive Python.png - Wikimedia Commons

And AROD > Home | AROD.com.au is a great soure and the maps could be simplified.
Woma (Aspidites ramsayi) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au
Olive python (Liasis olivaceus) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au

The only issue is finding maps for if people want Morelia spilota broken up into subspecies.


----------



## Virides (Apr 7, 2014)

Isn't there also a list of licensed reptiles? Judging by AROD there are thousands of animals... I recall seeing a list of allowable species but can't seem to find it now - help?


----------



## Rlpreston (Apr 7, 2014)

I think that will depend on state Virides.

The vic species list can be found here:
http://www.depi.vic.gov.au/environm...nd-trading-wildlife/private-wildlife-licences


----------



## Snowman (Apr 8, 2014)

WA species:
http://www.dec.wa.gov.au/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=167&Itemid=


----------



## shamat (Apr 8, 2014)

NSW Species list
http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/CurrentSpeciesList.pdf


----------



## Snowman (Apr 8, 2014)

RedFox said:


> The only issue is finding maps for if people want Morelia spilota broken up into subspecies.



I'd imagine that the subspecies would be the most popular. Whether or not they can be made from scans etc. But KABAP obviously has individual distribution maps that could be helpful in making your own.


----------



## Virides (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the references, I have since found all lists for all states and territories.

Initially I plan on having commonly owned species and adding as I go.

I have decided that I will try to keep to 2 sizes available with both sizes accommodating a map, information and QR2id area. The plates can't have QR2id added prior to production (unless you already hold an account like Laura does, in which case you provide me with the code as previously mentioned).

The space available for the label will allow you to adhere a premium label from QR2id but I may produce my own labels - but this is just an idea at the moment.

The maps will be an Australian map, with subspecies/locales being of the area they are from. Eg. A map of the QLD region it exists in if too small to show on an entire map of Australia.

I will also be making this able to be adhered to sliding glass panels (top left/right, bottom left/right) with the ability to slot behind the other panel - just like our finger grips.

With the production method I will be using, I am sure I can make these easily, thus keeping the unit cost to a minimum. In this thread someone mentioned that etched panels are about $25 ea, I will be looking to keep it under this. I am sure it will be very reasonable.

Hopefully I can have Laura's plates ready within the month and have the product available for sale soon after.

Please remember, I would like to get an idea of sizes people would prefer and photos of where you would like to adhere your panel so I can be sure it is appropriately sized.


----------



## shamat (Apr 8, 2014)

Sounds good. I will definitely be placing an order for 8 plates shortly.
Have you thought about magnetic plates?
It would be helpful to be able to stick a metal backing to the enclosure and then have the etched magnetic so they can stick to the metal backing plate.
This would allow plates to be moved among enclosures if needed.
Just a thought.


----------



## Virides (Apr 8, 2014)

shamat said:


> Sounds good. I will definitely be placing an order for 8 plates shortly.
> Have you thought about magnetic plates?
> It would be helpful to be able to stick a metal backing to the enclosure and then have the etched magnetic so they can stick to the metal backing plate.
> This would allow plates to be moved among enclosures if needed.
> Just a thought.



We can print direct to magnetic, however an alternative is that we adhere velcro dots to the panel. This atleast would be less problematic as magnetic would require a steel surface to affix to and magnetic vinyl isn't strong enough to permeate through thick materials like glass and melamime.

Perhaps this will be what we will do across the range so that you can clean the glass or when you want to migrate animals/replace animals.


----------



## shamat (Apr 8, 2014)

Virides said:


> We can print direct to magnetic, however an alternative is that we adhere velcro dots to the panel. This atleast would be less problematic as magnetic would require a steel surface to affix to and magnetic vinyl isn't strong enough to permeate through thick materials like glass and melamime.
> 
> Perhaps this will be what we will do across the range so that you can clean the glass or when you want to migrate animals/replace animals.



Certainly a good idea. My only comment (specific to my use) is that i wont be putting these on the glass. I do not want anything interfering with the view. I was hoping to affix these on the timber/melamine strip under the glass. Obviously Velcro dots will work here too. 

If using it on the glass the Velcro dots might make it too thick to slide behind other glass panels.


----------



## Virides (Apr 8, 2014)

In your situation, what size would work for you?

Velcro dots would be an option, I would still prefer to use our double sided adhesive. The double sided adhesive would be situations where migration was never an issue, like a reptile you expect to keep until for a prolonged period. Velco dots for more frequently migrated animals (and thus not appropriate for affixing to glass).


----------



## shamat (Apr 8, 2014)

Virides said:


> In your situation, what size would work for you?.



Ideally 50H x 100W, but I could make do with 65H x 92W. Would this fit the QRId and the Map?

As the panels under the glass are approximately 90mm high I am limited in height.
I also think that any higher would impinge on the view for those wanting to put them on the glass.


----------



## Virides (Apr 8, 2014)

My initial tests will cover a variety of sizes and passes (quality factors), to determine when a map become illegible. The 92W x 65H actually fills out nicely. Perhaps 150 x 50 would be required to fit the map, QR2id and info.

Anyone else have suggestions based on their situation?

- - - Updated - - -

Currently we are putting together a list of the most commonly kept snakes and lizards kept in each state. Once we have the list, the next step is to do all the maps. We will try our best to get locale information and translate that to maps. While I love being accurate, if I am slightly out due to inaccuracies in references out of my control, I am sorry in advance and we can easily adjust as we get better information. The maps are pretty small so I would have to be 400km out to really notice 

We are having allocation for your pet's name, common name, scientific name, environment, map (locales to have an inset probably), QR2id space allocation. Looking at 95mm x 70mm which seems to be decent space. A long version maybe about 120mm x 50mm.

For the moment I think we will stick with the permanent adhesive option and perhaps by request supply velcro dots.

I should have the list by tonight and will be looking to do our first design based on Laura's animal this weekend.


----------



## Virides (Apr 14, 2014)

We found an excellent resource for confirming distribution maps for the species - currently asking the Australian Government if it is ok to use. Get back to you in a few months lol...

Hopefully by the end of the week 

- - - Updated - - -

The government department has basically approved the use, we just have to follow certain rules but for the most part we can use their maps and even alter them as we need. As long as we credit the data.

Good news

Also...surprised I got an answer within a day!

- - - Updated - - -

For legal reasons, I have to say that the Australian Government and their departments do not endorse these name plates, they are simply the source of the data (part of the licensing rules).


----------



## shamat (Apr 16, 2014)

I deal a lot with government departments for sourcing data (we do data quality and validation software). They have some very funny rules sometimes 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (Apr 16, 2014)

shamat said:


> I deal a lot with government departments for sourcing data (we do data quality and validation software). They have some very funny rules sometimes
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk



I may want to get your help on that later when it comes time to attributing the data


----------



## shamat (Apr 16, 2014)

No problem. Btw, finger grips turned up and look great. Thanks. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramy (Apr 16, 2014)

Virides said:


> For legal reasons, I have to say that the Australian Government and their departments do not endorse these name plates, they are simply the source of the data (part of the licensing rules).



Which condition is that? I just had a look at the OEH (NSW) licence conditions (They're not easy to find). The only thing I could find was:


> 13. No protected native animal held under this licence shall be placed on public display or be exhibited in any way (except as provided in condition 1 above), or be held in or on any commercial premises.



But surely they can't expect you to stop permitting all access to your home just because you own reptiles. I guess it's a fuzzy line they'd rather we stay well clear of?


----------



## shamat (Apr 16, 2014)

[MENTION=2185]Ramy[/MENTION] I don't think he was referring to the OEH (NSW) conditions but rather the license relating to the map data. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramy (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh, of course. Silly me.


----------



## Virides (Apr 16, 2014)

All good 

Probably should have clarified what license I was referring to 

What I am not sure of is, do I need to attribute credit for each species I use data from? I would much rather say that all data relating to the maps is from that department rather than every single reference for each animal - that would be 100s of pages.

Shamat?


----------



## shamat (Apr 16, 2014)

Send me the license and I'll have a read and let you know. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT1-U06 using Tapatalk


----------



## Virides (Apr 16, 2014)

PM sent with all relevant links


----------



## Virides (Apr 19, 2014)

So I have been working on these tonight using the newly sourced map. Because of the regions and the printing method I will be using, I had to make the map quite large, this has made the plaques to be approximately 110mm x 70mm.

Here is a sample of what we are looking to do. We can't make sizes that suit everyone, but at 110 x 70mm we can fill out the panel with some room for adjustments and some info we wouldn't normally have. 







The green area represents what we could find as a distribution for the species, the yellow represents the Biodiversity Region it recorded to exist within - based on the Data we have sourced.

Could we get some suggestions for the Additional Info? This area may not be 4 lines, as we may need that for the habitat area (in case it is longer than shown). Suggestions still appreciated.

Keep in mind the only custom area will be the pet's name.


----------



## Virides (May 21, 2014)

Ok it has been quite a while since I last posted.

I haven't got anything to add other than I am still working on making the artwork for these (there is a lot) but I have had to put this far down the priority list. The main reason is that Virides is transitioning to the next step.

The next step is that we will be purchasing our own laser cutter which does allow us to make our products cheaper (but not actually because of new overheads, it's about the same) but will allow us to produce significantly more items per year. The reason for the expected increase in production is our dealings with major enclosure brands in Australia, UK, USA and Canada. We are also in talks with distribution to UK, USA, Canada, Germany, South Africa and Australia. On loose estimates we could be looking at a production increase of 10000%.

So I would love to still do the name plates and they are not shelved, just delayed.


----------



## Snowman (May 21, 2014)

Virides said:


> So I have been working on these tonight using the newly sourced map. Because of the regions and the printing method I will be using, I had to make the map quite large, this has made the plaques to be approximately 110mm x 70mm.
> 
> Here is a sample of what we are looking to do. We can't make sizes that suit everyone, but at 110 x 70mm we can fill out the panel with some room for adjustments and some info we wouldn't normally have.
> 
> ...



Looks really good!


----------



## Gaboon (May 21, 2014)

This is awesome. I always forget my snakes names, species and natural distribution.


----------



## Snowman (May 22, 2014)

Gaboon said:


> This is awesome. I always forget my snakes names, species and natural distribution.


Was that written in sarcastica? 
I dont name reptiles. But the name plates will be good for briefing my visitors who have no idea what they are looking at.


----------



## MissDangerous (May 22, 2014)

I agree with Snowman, this is a fantastic idea to help educate visitors who don't know anything about snakes. Anything that stimulates a positive discussion about our scaly pets can only be a positive thing in my eyes


----------



## Virides (May 22, 2014)

I just want to check that the recent responders/readers of this thread noticed the latest post which stated the probable extensive delay in these name plates based on our expansion with the business.

I just don't want to give people the wrong idea of where these are at.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 22, 2014)

I only just found this thread,are you still doing the original design or has this been superceded?
I actually would like a few of the original design.


----------



## Virides (May 23, 2014)

dragonlover1 said:


> I only just found this thread,are you still doing the original design or has this been superceded?
> I actually would like a few of the original design.



In short, yes it has been superseded but not necessarily by the map version. The problem with the first one was that the etching of the QR2id code was not actually the designed production flow for the product. It works a lot better if the code label is applied by the customer once the name plate and QR2id Label Sheet/kit has been delivered.

With this in mind the panel will need to be large enough to accommodate the label which is larger than the original 79 x 29mm.

With the laser we are wanting to get we will be looking to get an i-Cut Camera System that allows us to perfectly line up any print and laser cut out items. At $14000 +GST and Install, it might be a later addition. Essentially we are looking to do everything completely in house which will allow us to have a lot of freedom with new ideas like these name plates.

I know I am repeating myself, but just want to reiterate that the name plates are not dead and buried, just delayed. All variations can be explored and best practice items can be produced when we are ready for them. Gives us plenty of research time at least.


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 25, 2014)

on the sample pic above you say there will only be 1 custom line,I liked the first design with multiple custom lines because I was thinking name on top line and hatch date on another line as well as obviously the standard lines of species and sub species


----------



## Blackstik (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Virides, any idea roughly how delayed we are talking for this product? As in next month, year, couple years? I've just got a new enclosure built, and would love a couple of these labels.


----------



## Virides (Aug 6, 2014)

We hit a big milestone in the business in getting ourselves ready for distribution in Australia and overseas. Also we have now got a client from which we are designing products for them. We have just had so much stuff going on, not to mention getting ready for the up coming Gold Coast show.


I think what I will do is do up a test panel and see what the print quality is like. Just at least to see how we can go about producing these. The biggest part of the whole exercise is to get the regions made - with about 40 species it is a lot to do.

If I am to put a time frame to this, I would say 6-12months. Maybe end of year with at least some regions.


----------



## MrVic (Aug 7, 2014)

Now that you have a laser etcher, would it be possible to etch the name of your pet onto the finger grips? 
I just purchased a mirrored set of grips this morning. Having the pet's name on them would be a cool edition.


----------



## Virides (Aug 7, 2014)

MrVic said:


> Now that you have a laser etcher, would it be possible to etch the name of your pet onto the finger grips?
> I just purchased a mirrored set of grips this morning. Having the pet's name on them would be a cool edition.



Thanks for your order!

We don't own the laser etcher, we expressed interest in getting one but it doesn't suit us just yet. While we do get an amazing rate for the machine we have access to, it is still too expensive to do this kind of thing.

The only way we could do this is have our own machine, have orders put in prior to a batch being produced and have a reliable flow of such orders to justify the option. Besides that, putting a name on the snakes would be very small, so it wouldn't be fair to have it on some products and not others within the same product category.

I will however add this to our list of ideas submitted for potential further development 


--------------------


As for the distribution maps I have put this into our design program to have 2 or 3 popular snakes/lizards kept to be available near the end of the year. These will be sold solely through APS with them going on the website once we have a fair amount of species covered.


----------



## MrVic (Aug 7, 2014)

Fair call. Just an idea I suddenly had. 

I look forward to receiving the grips. 

Cheers


----------

